# Discipline



## Hemi (Aug 30, 2011)

When you guys discipline your pits for doing something really wrong example breaking my fence and messing with the other dog in the other yard. Not fighting or anything but not even supposed to be over there how hard do u guys hit your dogs. I was disciplining my dog today near the gate so she knows not to go over there again not hard just slapping her in the but a few times and my dang neighbor said it was animal abuse and was going to report me. I wanted to :stick: but i told her no its not discipling my dog for doing something wrong is not bad at all but if you'd like i can not do anything next time and let her continue to ruin the fence and scare the crap out of your lap dog. ANYWAY back to the question so how hard do u discipline if you do at all thanks guys


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

ummm... unless you catch your pup in the act of actually destroying the fence... you're not teaching them anything. And if she came to you, and you just smacked her for it... you just punished her for coming to you. Even if you went and grabbed her.. and then smacked her, she might not want you to approach her next time, and she could run off. 

What exactly did you teach her by hitting her? Dogs don't hit each other. 

Also.. I'd invest in a chain spot, as she will likely escape again in the future, and next time, it could be worse. 

I'm not saying you abused your dog, BTW... just that it probably didn't teach her anything about breaking through a fence.


Oh, and I don't hit my guys. If I get angry at them, I put them in the crate till I calm down and can look at things from a calmer perspective. And for them, being put in their crates is all the correction I need.. not that I use it as punishment, just that they would prefer to be out with everyone else. Usually it's over excitement on their part, or me not paying attention to what they're doing that causes the issue, so putting them in their crate puts an end to the behavior.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ummm you should NEVER hit your dog, that is abuse IMO. But I have no idea if you mean hit in the way I am picturing it. Just like Indie said, unless its in the act your dog will have no clue what your pissed off about. You can try and train your pup to not go near the fence, but you will need to invest in time and effort, not hitting. I would just not let her out unless you are there to correct her. Get a run or build a kennel, or get a long 50ft lead and you can go out and let her run, but have control to where she is going.

I have heard of popping the leash, but that didn't work with my pup. I use positive reinforcement and treats to get my boy to behave as I want. slapping/hitting is not positive and could make your dog fear you, which is a bad situation waiting to happen.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I dont hit my dogs I learned my lesson with loki when i kicked him in the butt on his way to his crate after he ate my new patio set, I damaged a nerve in my foot and was in pain for weeks and he didnt even feel it. Honestly My dogs respond to mostthings whenI just change my voice and get into angry momma mode they know they done messed up and run for there crates heads hung low. I use the leash and quick snaps for correction if it fits the purpose but for destroying the fence It would be more verbal scolding and send to there crate , and like mentioned above if you caught him after all it has been done he may not even know what your scolding him for. Best to suck it up and fix the fence 10x better then it was. Could work on something to keep them away from the fence Thats what we are doing now. Im installing a garden along there and then adding a smaller picket fence around it so my dogs wont acually contact the yard seperation fence, less likely they will break it down. Could also add a hot wire around it.


----------



## Hemi (Aug 30, 2011)

thanks for the feedback gonna have to buy some of these like the 50ft lead idea and hot wire idea


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angel never thought of that part, hurting yourself, lol. That'll teach ya quick! lol

yeah mean voice mode also works for Mel. Its like he knows I am counting to three in my head and have the sternest voice I usually make humans around me cower and wonder what he did to deserve such a talking too, lol

Nizmo's has a great one, the 50ft with the bull snap is what I got and its great. Nizmos K9 Supply


----------



## Trojanboi400 (Sep 1, 2011)

Voice is all I use. And if its something minor I don't give them my attention....that drives cookie crazy LOL. Never hit. Oh and put poop on the fence line in the holes they dig. They may pick a new spot to dig but moat the time they won't dig in the old poop hole


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

The very first thing I teach my dogs is the word NO.They know if they're doing something and I say NO real loud then it's something they ain't supposed to be doing.I may clap my hands loud too while saying it to get my point across a little better.
I have popped mine on the butt a couple times before though when they're doing something and are completely ignoring me while telling them no.Not beating them or anything,just a little pop.Not everyone may agree with that.But I pop my kids on their butt too when doing wrong and not everyone agrees with that either lol.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I never hit mine. I use positive reinforcement when they are doing good and a "Mad momma voice" with the word "No" or "Knock it off". They are smart dogs and will learn if you are consistent.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

i used to spank my dogs to correct them but it never seemed to phase them. now, i whack em with a baseball bat wrapped in barbed wire. works for my kids and my dogs.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

i have had mine for 6 months and i never struck him once....you have to use w/e commands u use AT THE TIME OF THE INCIDENT..... i think the most important part of discipline is consistency and addressign issues on the spot the FIRST time and NOT letting the dog get away with things once you take notice. 

they will put 2 and 2 together.....

with that said i think there are also circumstances where the dog will end up doing what he/she wants....example , leave socks laying around.....i dont leave them because i know whose mouth they will end up in lol

discipline is to teach....not to punish...same recipe for children


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

rob32 said:


> i used to spank my dogs to correct them but it never seemed to phase them. now, i whack em with a baseball bat wrapped in barbed wire. works for my kids and my dogs.


LMAO Nice:stick:


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Of all the breeds of dogs I've come across in my life, I have to admit that the pits are among the most intelligent (with but a few exceptions). They are not stubborn and catch on very easy. Consistency is key- and I do the clapping hands thing! Works every time!
(Good thing too as I generally lose my voice screaming at my kids all day!)


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Indie said:


> What exactly did you teach her by hitting her? * Dogs don't hit each other. *
> 
> Oh, and I don't hit my guys. If I get angry at them, I put them in the crate till I calm down and can look at things from a calmer perspective. And for them, being put in their crates is all the correction I need.. not that I use it as punishment, just that they would prefer to be out with everyone else. Usually it's over excitement on their part, or me not paying attention to what they're doing that causes the issue, so putting them in their crate puts an end to the behavior.


 hitting comes in different forms IMHO... obviously we shouldnt "HIT" them as we would hit another human.. But yes (referencing above post) my dogs hit each other.. funny as it sounds, they do...

Generally speaking, for me anyway, My corrective voice is so powerful and loud that its scarier than any physical contact (dogs and kids alike). So I have never needed to be abusive.. But i will take a palm to my dogs front shoulder for some specific wrongdoings. Only a few rate the slap, but to show these kings and queens their place takes a bit more.. Now I have a different "kind" of dog than most and i KNOW my mind and my limits so I feel comfortable not loosing cool; which is the problem with most physical violence. If my dog took a hot dog out of kiddo's hand, drill instructor voice comes and the whole world stops! no worries.. But if same dog tries to take snacks from another dog and its about to "go down", a DI voice just kicks it off while a ratatatat on the shoulders will stop the world.. but I guess thats how I have the household I do.... ALPHA

NO.. you should never hit your dog! You will lose respect and maybe a lifetime friend... or a nerve ending in your foot!! :roll:

Breaking out of the fence is not a behavioral issue IMO though.. thats just boredom and normalcy. Line the fence with poop or with stepping stones or just make a runner.. but no abuse!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

dixieland said:


> The very first thing I teach my dogs is the word NO.They know if they're doing something and I say NO real loud then it's something they ain't supposed to be doing.I may clap my hands loud too while saying it to get my point across a little better.
> I have popped mine on the butt a couple times before though when they're doing something and are completely ignoring me while telling them no.Not beating them or anything,just a little pop.Not everyone may agree with that.But I pop my kids on their butt too when doing wrong and not everyone agrees with that either lol.


ahh the controversial "pop"  I think its one thing wrong with the youth of today.. they havent had a good ars whoopin so they dont know about their place. same with dags..

but if I may,, Like I just said above I use the front shoulder for the "pop" on a dog ( butt on a kid) but the Face of a dog is a no-no.. and IMO if you smack the ars enough the dog will tuck his hind and I dont like that, its not "proud", even in time-out there can be pride.. the front shoulder is unhurtable (or so it seems),, theres my "pop" area..

just wanted to share 

some dont like it, but (see my red signaure) :roll:


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Of all the breeds of dogs I've come across in my life, I have to admit that the pits are among the most intelligent (with but a few exceptions). They are not stubborn and catch on very easy. Consistency is key- and I do the clapping hands thing! Works every time!
(Good thing too as I generally lose my voice screaming at my kids all day!)


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

koeJ007 said:


> Of all the breeds of dogs I've come across in my life, I have to admit that the pits are among the most intelligent (with but a few exceptions). They are not stubborn and catch on very easy. Consistency is key- and I do the clapping hands thing! Works every time!
> (Good thing too as I generally lose my voice screaming at my kids all day!)


LMAO I think we found another difference with APBT and Bullys lol STUBBORN is the #1 word I would use to describe a couple of my dogs lol.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

HeavyJeep said:


> ahh the controversial "pop"  I think its one thing wrong with the youth of today.. they havent had a good ars whoopin so they dont know about their place. same with dags..
> 
> but if I may,, Like I just said above I use the front shoulder for the "pop" on a dog ( butt on a kid) but the Face of a dog is a no-no.. and IMO if you smack the ars enough the dog will tuck his hind and I dont like that, its not "proud", even in time-out there can be pride.. the front shoulder is unhurtable (or so it seems),, theres my "pop" area..
> 
> ...


They hven't gotten "popped" enough from me to have them ever tuck their tails or hinds.I have done it on their shoulders.The only time I've done it is when they're doing something bad enough that I'm trying to hurry and stop it so it's usually the first thing I can reach that I pop,except their faces.
I don't use it as an everyday form of discipline.Just as I don't spank my kids everyday lol.


----------

